# ORA's New Platinum Picasso Clownfish



## camaroracer214 (Jun 13, 2009)

I wrote about this on my blog a short time ago, but figured I would share with you guys (if I'm permitted to).

Click on the link to read more about them...ORA Platinum Picasso Clownfish


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like the snowflake Clown... whatever, just more money i guess. The Snowflake is already $600+ and looks like it got caught in a powerhead, this is no diff. and at $750... not worth the price IMHO.


----------

